# HELP! re kindergarten/foundation years



## becks81 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've just moved to Dubai a couple of weeks ago with hubby and 2 kids, son, Sam of 4 and daughter, Mia of 2.5 years. I'm now looking for what I would call a 'nursery' in Scotland for Sam to start in September and Mia to start in January. I've done a bit of research and looked through loads of threads on here. 

As far as I can see the nurseries here are more like nurseries where they take babies as well and only do up to KG1/foundation year and charge about 7k AED per year. If I want Sam to do KG2/foundation year 2/reception year (why all the names?) he has to go to a proper school like Regent or wherever where they charge in the region of 30k AED per year for KG2. 

Is this actually the case or am I missing something? *Does anyone know of a nursery that does KG2 is what I'm really asking*

To add to the story, it just so happens I visited Regent this morning (as they are close to us) and they said Mia, who'll be 3 in December could not join KG1 in Jan as she would have to have been 3 before September and that she'll have to complete KG1 in full before being allowed to do KG2 which means she'll be 5.5 year before she'll get to Primary school/Year 1. This seems to me to be too late for her to start Primary. In Scotland she would start nursery in Jan, do a pre school year of nursery Aug 11 and then start Primary in Aug 12 when she's 4.5 years. Does that seem right out here?

I'd also like them to go to the same place or at least places that are close to each other to make the school run easier. Is that a lot to ask?

I hope this all makes sense. I am actually getting pretty stressed about it as I know my time is running out to get them in somewhere so any help would be appreciated as soon as possible.
PS we live in The Greens and hubby works near Safa Park. I was gonna call Raffles tomorrow but Ive just read 2 threads of peeps saying do not go to Raffles.

Thanks guys :confused2:
Becks


----------



## becks81 (Jul 14, 2010)

Please excuse the really big letters - that was a bit of a mistake ooops 

Becks x


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

becks81 said:


> I've just moved to Dubai a couple of weeks ago with hubby and 2 kids, son, Sam of 4 and daughter, Mia of 2.5 years. I'm now looking for what I would call a 'nursery' in Scotland for Sam to start in September and Mia to start in January. I've done a bit of research and looked through loads of threads on here.
> 
> As far as I can see the nurseries here are more like nurseries where they take babies as well and only do up to KG1/foundation year and charge about 7k AED per year. If I want Sam to do KG2/foundation year 2/reception year (why all the names?) he has to go to a proper school like Regent or wherever where they charge in the region of 30k AED per year for KG2.
> 
> ...


Hi Becks,

it is confusing, I agree! I am from Scotland and worked in a preschool nursery there and it is soooo different here. I am used to the Early Years Framework etc etc but you will find that teaching methods vary lots here! The only way for you to be happy with your choice is to phone and then go and visit each place asking qs that you may have. I have relatives whos children go to Raffles and they think it is great! It's all down to personal choice really. I will attach a couple of links that you can look at and maybe phone around! Please feel free to pm me if you are stressed by it and I will discuss nurseries with you there. Hope you are feeling a bit better about it all!

Dubai Education | Dubai Nursery Schools | Kindergarten

Dubai nurseries


----------

